# Agression



## mazdarx7 (Jan 17, 2007)

Is it normal for rbp to show aggression or are hyper active as in zipping across and chasing after another rbp? At fist i thought it was attacking it, but it seems as if they are just playing around. They zip and fly and chase each other around the tank. Could this be a sign of mating or what? The other rbp has no signs of attacks, and floats and swims just fine. No bite marks or chunks missing.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it depends on the fish, there are some that are agressive and some that are not. 
mine always do that, swimming fast and others follow, just let them be. They are just swimming, as you said there are no bitemarks..


----------

